# Videos von der Kamera auf PC gucken



## suchti (28. April 2006)

moin moin,

ich habe mal ne frage:
wie kann man videos voner digitalkamera auf dem pc gucken ohne ihn auf den pc zu ziehn. also das man ihn sieht hab ich schon hinbekommen, aber ich kann ihn nicht auf vollbild gucken. welches programm braucht man, oder wie geht das?
wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## D@nger (29. April 2006)

Hallo,
wir haben keine Informationen. Wie werden die Videos gespeichert? DVD, Kasette, Speicherkarte. Bei DVD und Speicherkarte ist es kein Problem, beider Kasette sollte das nicht funktionieren. Z.B: einfach die Speicherkarte einlegen und auf das jeweilige Video klicken. Was funktioniert da nicht?


----------



## suchti (29. April 2006)

häää? ich habe eine mit speicher kasette. und da funktoiniert das nicht oder wie


----------



## D@nger (29. April 2006)

Wirds noch schlimmer?
Ja, so ist das!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. April 2006)

Hi suchti, willkommen im Forum.

Ich moechte Dich bitten Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.

Mit welchem Programm arbeitest Du zur Zeit?
Unter Windows kopiere ich die Videos mit dem Windows MediaEncoder auf Platte. Darueber kann ich mir die Videos auch ansehen. Ob das auch im Vollbild geht kann ich Dir nicht sagen da ich das nicht probiert hab.
Aber ich koennte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es Programme gibt die auch direkt von der Kamera im Vollbild-Modus abspielen koennen, ist ja nicht gross anders als im Fenster. Die Daten kommen von der Kamera und wie die dann dargestellt werden ist dann halt Programmsache.


----------



## axn (29. April 2006)

Also im Prinzip sollte das schon funktionieren. Du benötigst lediglich eine Software, die in der Lage ist das Fire-Wire DV-Signal im Vollbild dar zu stellen. Die meisten Capture-Tools können das aber nicht. Ich vermute das liegt daran, dass die Performence nicht zu Lasten des üblichen Recording-Vorganges für Vollbilddarstellung drauf gehen soll. Es gillt also ein Tool zu finden, dass es trotzdem kann.. Da hilft nur Probieren und Google... Versuch doch mal den Windows-Movie-Maker, oder Virtual Dub...
Alternativ könntest du dir eine Videokarte zulegen, die das analoge Kamerasignal im Vollbild darstellen kann.

mfg

axn

PS: Willkommen auf tutorials.de, und schau vor allem bezüglich deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung nochmal in die Netiquette. 

EDIT: Zu spät. Man sollte nicht während dem Tippen noch Pudding kochen...


----------



## D@nger (29. April 2006)

Hallo,
ok, ich dachte jetzt mit systeminternen Komponenten, denn wenn man vollen Zugriff auf den Rechner hat, warum sollte man die Videos dann nicht kopieren?


----------



## axn (29. April 2006)

> warum sollte man die Videos dann nicht kopieren?


Vielleicht ist nicht genug Platz auf der Platte? Oder man muss Bänder sichten und hat keinen TV...


----------



## suchti (29. April 2006)

Mein Problem ist: Dass ich Videos aufnehme und dann kurz darauf die Videos auf meinem Lebtop am besten auf Vollbild gucken möchte ohne das ich das Video erst auf den PC zu ziehn


----------



## axn (10. Mai 2006)

Ebay Beispiel.


----------

